# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Pics from Mudstock at River Run ATV park in Jacksonville Tx


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Vids to go with it











.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

looks like yall had a blast


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

man, getting an early start today!

Some random shots

Post rain sunset

Full moon over Palacios

Yard fungus


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Just a few of grandkids, BP at Minute Maid, waitn, Diamond Club after a hard workout, Pigman, Jace, Grandson first time driven bote n scared, his flattie, grandaughter......WW


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Dad & jeep*

My Dad & Jeep


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Pig down


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

*My daughter is really enjoying her new found love, bird hunting.*




























*The antler tree.*


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Little nephew turned 5 months old


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Marina Sunrise
Sunset
Food
New Door Lock


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Scrubs

Chillin

AB


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

My oldest son Cole dove hunting at sunset with his new .410 he just got on his 7th birthday from me. He got two doves out of the air that day!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

All about the Little man....He's not ready for the real gun yet. Working on safety still. Baseball season is almost done.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

*My munchkins and their costumes...*

Emmie: iCarly (that girl just loves that stinkn show!)
Wesley: Elmo! (Found matching one I'll be wearing (hopefully) next Monday) 
Group shot this morning at daycare...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I/m rebuilding a church in Alabama from last springs tornados. Meet Rev. Marvin Hubbard. A self described "foot soldier" in the civil rights struggles in the 60's. He met MLK, was a close friend of Rev. Fred Shuttlesworth and tells of having german shepherds set on him, fire hoses sprayed at him, being herded like animals by cops on motorcycles and thrown in jail numerous times, yet he carries no grudge, Then he joined the army and served. Then he spent 30 years in the coal mines, up to 1300 feet down. He tells of coal seams deep underground with fossilized fish, trees and plants in it and to try to imagine that it was once the surface of the earth. Quite a man. Plus he has been a minister for 33 years.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Lesto,

That is a killer antler tree! Looks Good!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

GO YOUTHBUILD!!

Took the kids to an ECO-HOUSE which is 2, 1800 sq ft houses COMPLETELY off the grid! Non reliant on ANY governing services on a ranch outside of Fredericksburg. This house (reportedly) has the largest residential soalr system in the United States...It has ceiling fans that work off of 2 amps and magnets, LED lights, etc.... A water catch system that gathers water from rooftops and other sources that can gather 3500 gallons from one inch of rain...A cooling and heating system that works from the water in the tanks on the property....VERY IMPRESSIVE!! 

DEFINATELY not cost effective...WOW!!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

In honor of hunting season this year I'll post a few from an axis hunt last month near Bandera. Baker


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Last weekend rangers on Saturday. Cowboys on Sunday. Walk across the street rangers again on sunday. Most beer I ever drank in a 24 hour period. 

My dad with the miller light girls.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lesto, Is that a bada$$ kimber on your Daughters hip? Dang, your dad of the year!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

took my wife to dinner last night
my dog
new pet at the ranch, Hunter
never fall asleep early at the ranch
big deer shot last week by client


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thats a heck of a buck. You guys have some awesome heads on your place. Baker


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

surfside 
under the house 
lonestar speedway, kilgore tx


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

elkhunter49 said:


> Thats a heck of a buck. You guys have some awesome heads on your place. Baker


thanks baker!

PS: i want your axis mount!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> thanks baker!
> 
> PS: i want your axis mount!


Thanks buddy, I hope he does a good job on it. 
Is that a Jaguar?
We need to go hunting some time.
OBTW it looks like you married out of your league!!! Beautiful girl, well done


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

elkhunter49 said:


> Thanks buddy, I hope he does a good job on it.
> Is that a Jaguar?
> We need to go hunting some time.
> OBTW it looks like you married out of your league!!! Beautiful girl, well done


i'm sure it will turn out just fine....it's a hoss of a buck!
it's a Leopard, with a bad attitude. 
anytime, would love to share a beer or CR sitting around camp. :cheers: 
and thank you, i married waaaaaaaay out of my league for sure!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Took first place in our annual pumpkin contest at the hospital. Due to health codes we are not allowed to do any carving, just decorating. They liked the pooping pumpkin.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's some of the other entries.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pooping pumkin gets my vote!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I haven't shown my face around here in a while. Time for Friday Pics!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*just a few stuffs*

1. Last bbq cook-off of the year 
2. Pit crew 
3. Tamale factory has opened - 60 dozen out the door this past weekend
4. Fresh out of the tamale pot


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

*Quick trip to Vegas*

We rented a Corvette 'Vert. Made a nice drive up to Mount Charleston. Much cooler up at that elevation! Had a fun time!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

2 Coolers sure have a bunch of pretty wives, girlfriends, and daughters!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*some more stuffs*

1. wrapp'n ribs
2. facebook'n before turn-in time
3. my sou chef


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

HOLY FRIJOLES that's alot of tamales, WG! :cheers:


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> HOLY FRIJOLES that's alot of tamales, WG! :cheers:


That was just pre-season . . . lots more to go . . . that's my Christmas shopping . . . I'll stay in all day and make tamales than to have to step into a mall . . . too scarey for me . . . plus I can drink my wine . . .  wg


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Couple of nice Bass that my buddy and I caught on topwater at TBend:


















Tbend sunset:










Pita in her usual "forward lookout" while running up Sixmile:


















Fox pup near the camp:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

It's lunchtime and WG beat me too it.. I have a snatch n sniff monitor and those are smelling gooood.

Karma Catch
Ceviche
Trout Lemon Parsley caper
Redfeech Halfshellin

DAm, I eat good and have a blast putting it on the table . from Start to finish.. Except the dishes.


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I noticed the Kimber too, Pretty Awesome!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bunch of completely random pics I had on my desk top.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Captain Dave said:


> It's lunchtime and WG beat me too it.. I have a snatch n sniff monitor and those are smelling gooood.
> 
> Karma Catch
> Ceviche
> ...


That is off the charts! Give me some chips & salsa, and I'll take care of the ceviche! . . . wg


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Pheasant hunting last week in South Dakota.
1) My dad (in the middle) and his four brothers
2) My dad
3) Me and my dog Bo
4) Bo, he's more than just a biscuit eater.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

1. My back yard early am.
2 & 3 Me and my cousins in bud tent at texans raiders game.
4 on Cozumel pics from last week.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jay Baker said:


> .


jay, was this in rocksprings by chance?


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

random pics from a hunting trip to Argentina I took with my sons and a friend

if you've never been there and you're a bird hunter...in one word..GO









lunch is served









decoying pigeons









entrance to pigeon lodge









the lodge grounds were breathtaking









you get tired of shooting pigeons, you can shoot these









rigging decoys up for the duck hunt









at some point you have to go home


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

I love the duck decoys lol! I want to go bad but Im young an broke...one day I will go though!


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

> Lesto,
> 
> That is a killer antler tree! Looks Good!


Thanks. QUITE a few folks took photos, videos and such on I10 last Sunday bringing it back from Pearsall.. The FFA and 4H kids gathered the antlers over the summer, and a gentlman in Pearsall did all the work. (Screwed together) It is going up for auction at a friends Gala in Houston. Whatever it brings, a friend is matching the $$$$$ and giving it back to the Pearsall area youth.



> Lesto, Is that a bada$$ kimber on your Daughters hip? Dang, your dad of the year!


Yes, it is... I'm sure not looking forward to her asking for a truck!!


----------



## jwfish (May 31, 2010)

*Trinity*

Coupe of pics of our recent trip on Thursday pre- cold front


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Saw this (lady bug) in Santa Fe today. My 9 year old daughter loved it and wants one now .


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

REEL CRAZY said:


> Saw this (lady bug) in Santa Fe today. My 9 year old daughter loved it and wants one now .


That's one way to keep your husband from borrowing your car.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Love me some 2Cool Friday pics...awesome as usual 2Coolers!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

swifty said:


> Love me some 2Cool Friday pics...awesome as usual 2Coolers!


x2.........might favorite thread every week!


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Little piggy


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Night Dinner... yup*

Venison backstrap topped with a smothered spicy onion relish.

Nuff Said

l


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

just some random pics from this week


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Great pics everyone...now I gotta go find something to eat after all those food shots!!!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

couple more I forgot i took


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Where the heck do you get a leopard from that is what I want to know?!?!?!?!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> jay, was this in rocksprings by chance?


It was in north California


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

fwoodwader said:


> Where the heck do you get a leopard from that is what I want to know?!?!?!?!


oh, there are handlers around...same with the tigers we have...they were used as cubs for pictures with kids and stuff, once they got too big, the photographer had to get rid of them and start again...

the Leopard was just by chance, there was a guy close to the ranch that was getting rid of the cat (zoo or somewhere else), we took him.



Jay Baker said:


> It was in north California


ah, cool...just curious as there is a store in RS that looks just like that, minus the name a few years back...


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

forgot a couple more from friday


----------

